# Misto is being Spayed November 7th!



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

:new_shocked:I am beyond nervous as I am sure lots of you can identify with. I just can't bear the thought of her not making it through the surgery!

So the date is set for November 7th at 7am. The surgeon and the anesthesiologist said she needs to stay the night for at least one night for them to monitor-- but because of her delicate size maybe more. 

They also said they were going to feed her Science Diet after surgery and I strongly objected to that (last time she had to stay at the vet in the ICU she could not keep any food down that was Science Diet). So, I am going to bring them the Weruva super bland just chicken wet food I know she likes and doesn't throw up.

Also, for those of you whose Malts go to the bathroom on pee pads, what do you do when they are sleeping at the vet? If I take Misto on a walk outside, or put her on the grass, she will hold her bladder until we get home and she can go on a pad :HistericalSmiley: So can I bring pads and have them put them out for her? Any insight here is appreciated.

Finally, can someone link to the baby onesies that you guys used so they won't lick the stitches I assume? I want to start searching now so I can find one small enough for her.

Thanks for everyone's support! I am so nervous.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jacquelyn -- I empathize with you. Each of us always worries so much when our little fluffs have to go under anethesia, but truly, it always seems much easier on them than on us.

Will be sending lots of prayers -- especially on her spay day.

I do recommend taking your own food and also taking a couple of pee pads and explain that she will need to use them to go potty. Most vet clinics that keep fluffs overnight are used to this.

When mine were spayed, I used the premie onesies and just picked up a 3 pack at Walmart or Target. 

How big is Misto? I grew up with 3 Chis in my household and just adore them, but 2 of ours were extremely small. One was only 1 1/2 lbs full grown and 1 was 2 lbs. The others was about 5 lbs.

Misto is a doll.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I always worried so much, but my baby came home a little sleepy, but as if nothing had happened. I can understand your worry over dear tiny Misto, every thing about a tiny baby is scarey. She will do just fine, and it will all be over with before you know it. But for the time we aunties here will send her loving thoughts and well wishes.,..and to you also. Your baby will be just fine...and she will never find herself going out to nightclubs late at night, or making eyes at Great Danes when you aren't looking. She will be saved from the misery we humans go through in our thirties. Yay!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you both for your kind wishes! I really appreciate the support. *

Lacie's Mom, *thanks for the recommendation on where to get the onesies! I will check into that this weekend. It also makes me feel better to know it is common to bring your own food and pads-- I think it will make Misto feel a bit better, to have something she is used to when I am not there for her.

Misto is just under 2 pounds, 1 pound 14 ounces today. I am really hoping I can bump her weight up a bit more for the spay-- the vet said it wouldn't hurt for her to have a couple extra ounces on her going into the operation, since in the past, she has had a hard time keeping down food in stressful environments (like when she was staying at the ICU 6 months ago).

Thanks *Sylvie*! Haha I am so glad I won't have to worry about her with the sneaky male dogs on our walks anymore.. she is a hot commodity! They all want her LOL. So that will be a nice change!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

I went and bought Misto a set of onesies for premie babies, and this is one of the ones I got. Did I get the right type? With the snaps and short sleeves? I don't have any kids so I didn't know if there were multiple types.

Now I saw a post that I should cut a hole for her tail. But should I cut one for her to pee as well? Or just un-snap it when she has to go? 

Also, when should I put the onesie on her-- at the vet before we go home? Or should I give one to the vet to put on her right after surgery (since she is sleeping over there)? And then how long should she wear a onesie for after the surgery? Sorry for all the questions, I just want this to go as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I saw doggie pajamas at CVS today that work pretty much the same, but they allow for going potty. They were cheap and kind of goofey looking, but they would serve the purpose without worry. Do they have CVS in Boston?

Now, I have never had a problem with any one of my kids licking or scratching after a spay or neuter. Try not to worry ...okay, I know that is pretty much the same as saying try not to be female...but the chances are 99.9999 that all will be well. 

Gosh, I adore your little girl. Can I be her BHFF?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I saw doggie pajamas at CVS today that work pretty much the same, but they allow for going potty. They were cheap and kind of goofey looking, but they would serve the purpose without worry. Do they have CVS in Boston?
> 
> Now, I have never had a problem with any one of my kids licking or scratching after a spay or neuter. Try not to worry ...okay, I know that is pretty much the same as saying try not to be female...but the chances are 99.9999 that all will be well.
> 
> Gosh, I adore your little girl. Can I be her BHFF?



Thanks!! I generally calm down when I have planned something excessively and thought of all the potential problems and already come up with solutions... hence figuring out these onesies in advance! 

Yes! We would love for you and Mimi to be our best friends :wub:

We do have CVS! I will check there for sure. I do have doggie PJ's for her that she can wear, but where will the incision be? If it is on her tummy, then the doggie PJ's expose that part of her. Which is why I had thought the human onesies were recommended. She looks so cute in doggie pj's, plus they help keep her warm, I love them!!

I would love for Misto to be like your furbabies, and have no desire to lick or scratch! I just want to be super prepared for all the possibilities.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Misto looks so cute in her onesie. I indeed cut the tail out for Tyler. More comfortable. I think that if you cut where she pees it will expose where her surgery was and defeat their purpose. I used to tuck the bottom part of the onesie in itself under his chest when he had to pee and then snap back after. He never got at his stitches. I also needed to get a few of them in case of accidents -- he ended up with diarrhea after the anesthesia and probably stress so we were doing a lot of cleaning up and I was glad to have dry clean onesies to go to. I just had them at home for when I brought him home from surgery. She'll probably be woozy while at the vets and not interested in much, includi
ng the incision. And once it heals -- about a week later I didn't need to use it. We all worry when our little ones go under but realize too that they spay and neuter cats and I think some other small animals who are just as small as Misto. I'm sure she'll be fine but we'll be thinking of you. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh how darlin' Misto looks in her new onesies!!! I had used them for my little Missy and 'some' worked out that I only had to unsnap the middle snap for the tail to be out... looks like that might work for the ones Misto has too. 

Since Quincy is my only pee-pad-'person', I have taken the pads to the vets when he's had to be in for dentals ( the only stays he's had there since I've had him) I think only once did he actually use one. (I thought he was the only dog that would ask to go INSIDE to go pee !! :HistericalSmiley: Think he and Misto would make a great pair!! :wub:

I'm sure little Misto will do just fine but as mamas we never can relax till it's all over and all is well!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh she is precious :wub:

I am sure that she is gonna be alright  good wishes are sent ^_^


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Most vets do internal sutures so you don't have to worry about stitches that she will want to be licking or pulling at. Just ask your vet if they do the internal sutures. That will be one less thing for you to worry about and one less thing Misto will have to deal with while recovering.

She is a tiny one. How old is she? I'm hoping she's still a puppy and not yet done growing and will get a little bit bigger. But since it sounds like she's already had a heat cycle, I'm guessing she's not a young puppy. Good thing you are getting her spayed. Pregnancy at her size would be life threatening I think.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're keeping our paws crossed for Misto.It's so scary havng any surgery done on or little ones... I cried thinking abou their cute little pink tummies being cut but I knew it was for their own good.....


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Ms Misto Diva we hope everything goes good with your surgery and that you have a real speedy recovery :smootch::smootch:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Misto looks so cute in her onesie. I indeed cut the tail out for Tyler. More comfortable. I think that if you cut where she pees it will expose where her surgery was and defeat their purpose. I used to tuck the bottom part of the onesie in itself under his chest when he had to pee and then snap back after. He never got at his stitches. I also needed to get a few of them in case of accidents -- he ended up with diarrhea after the anesthesia and probably stress so we were doing a lot of cleaning up and I was glad to have dry clean onesies to go to. I just had them at home for when I brought him home from surgery. She'll probably be woozy while at the vets and not interested in much, includi
> ng the incision. And once it heals -- about a week later I didn't need to use it. We all worry when our little ones go under but realize too that they spay and neuter cats and I think some other small animals who are just as small as Misto. I'm sure she'll be fine but we'll be thinking of you. :grouphug:


Thanks for the helpful tips! I've got 5 onesies, just to be prepared :thumbsup:Misto has had issues in the past with a delicate stomach, so I wouldn't be surprised if she has some indigestion post-surgery. Thank you for the sweet words, I just need to keep reminding myself she will be fine. 



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh how darlin' Misto looks in her new onesies!!! I had used them for my little Missy and 'some' worked out that I only had to unsnap the middle snap for the tail to be out... looks like that might work for the ones Misto has too.
> 
> Since Quincy is my only pee-pad-'person', I have taken the pads to the vets when he's had to be in for dentals ( the only stays he's had there since I've had him) I think only once did he actually use one. (I thought he was the only dog that would ask to go INSIDE to go pee !! :HistericalSmiley: Think he and Misto would make a great pair!! :wub:
> 
> I'm sure little Misto will do just fine but as mamas we never can relax till it's all over and all is well!!


Aww Quincy and Misto sound like 2 peas in a pod! We have been outside for hours at a time, and she still won't go on the grass! She will sprint directly to her little corner when we get home to pee, it is so funny. I don't mind it, since she is so consistent going on the pad. So I will definitely be bringing lots of pads to the vet!

Thank you for your loving words, I can't wait until it is all over!



Katkoota said:


> awwh she is precious :wub:
> 
> I am sure that she is gonna be alright  good wishes are sent ^_^


Thank you so much *Katkoota*! I really appreciate your good wishes :blush:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Most vets do internal sutures so you don't have to worry about stitches that she will want to be licking or pulling at. Just ask your vet if they do the internal sutures. That will be one less thing for you to worry about and one less thing Misto will have to deal with while recovering.
> 
> She is a tiny one. How old is she? I'm hoping she's still a puppy and not yet done growing and will get a little bit bigger. But since it sounds like she's already had a heat cycle, I'm guessing she's not a young puppy. Good thing you are getting her spayed. Pregnancy at her size would be life threatening I think.



Thanks for the info about internal sutures! That sounds wonderful, like much less of a concern post-surgery. I am going to be meeting with the surgeon again to go over her vet records and her x-rays that I had transferred from our old vet office in NC, so I will ask then. 

Misto is 15 months old, she is very small, just under 2 pounds. I wanted to have her spayed before her first heat cycle, but we were delayed since every time I went to a vet, they turned her down as a patient-- no one was confident enough to do the surgery. Everyone kept saying they would only feel comfortable if she grew above 3 pounds, which she never did. And before I knew it, she was in heat! I hate that her risk for breast tumors is increased now, I feel like I've failed her. But I agree, she would almost 100% die if she got pregnant. Hence, I am glad the top surgeon in the Northeast feels confident spaying Misto!! No more risk of little baby misto's :blink:



michellerobison said:


> We're keeping our paws crossed for Misto.It's so scary havng any surgery done on or little ones... I cried thinking abou their cute little pink tummies being cut but I knew it was for their own good.....


Thank you so much Michelle! :wub: It is scary, but I feel much better with all of the SM reassurance and support. I know all you ladies have been through this and the fluffs came out fine. That's what I am trying to focus on!! 



romeo&juliet said:


> Ms Misto Diva we hope everything goes good with your surgery and that you have a real speedy recovery :smootch::smootch:


Thank you so much! Misto is so happy to have friends like Romeo & Juliet :wub: As long as she makes it through the surgery and survives, I don't care what they recovery is like! I will do anything for her, as long as she is ok.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Misto is 15 months old, she is very small, just under 2 pounds. I wanted to have her spayed before her first heat cycle, but we were delayed since every time I went to a vet, they turned her down as a patient-- no one was confident enough to do the surgery. Everyone kept saying they would only feel comfortable if she grew above 3 pounds, which she never did. And before I knew it, she was in heat! I hate that her risk for breast tumors is increased now, I feel like I've failed her. But I agree, she would almost 100% die if she got pregnant. Hence, I am glad the top surgeon in the Northeast feels confident spaying Misto!! No more risk of little baby misto's :blink:


Oh please don't feel like you've failed her because she's had one heat cycle. There is growing controversy that it might actually be better for them to be allowed to go through one heat cycle. The only problem with this is the risk of unplanned and unwanted pregnancies. 

So glad you've found such an excellent surgeon to care for your tiny one.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh teensie tiny sweetheart. I guess you found the right vet to do the micro surgery. There is a small increase in the risk of breast cancer, but nothing to really worry about. And don't you worry, because when Misto goes for her little fix she will have all us aunties sending prayers, well wishes, positive thoughts...whatever you want to call it...it amounts to lots and lots of love...and love is power...female love is protective power. Misto will be safe. We will concentrate our collective energy to keep her safe and well. :Girl power:Because we love darling, precious MISTO!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi everyone!! So Misto's spay date is around the corner... it is on Monday!! :smpullhair: Thank you for all of the support approaching this day, you have all calmed me down more than I can say! :wub:

I met with the surgeon and anesthesiologist again, to discuss my outstanding questions. Misto will be on an EKG monitor the whole time, as well as a ton of other monitors with names I have never heard of. She will also have internal sutures. We discussed the types of anesthesia that will be used (the ones that are appropriate for a tiny tiny dog, that won't lower her temp etc.)

Misto will also have a blood panel done before the surgery so it is super-up-to-date, as her last one was in March. Is there any downside to having blood drawn so close to surgery?




Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh please don't feel like you've failed her because she's had one heat cycle. There is growing controversy that it might actually be better for them to be allowed to go through one heat cycle. The only problem with this is the risk of unplanned and unwanted pregnancies.
> 
> So glad you've found such an excellent surgeon to care for your tiny one.



Thank you for your sweet words! That is definitely reassuring. :wub: Her heat cycle finally ended! It lasted like 27 days, I thought it would never stop. Now I can clean my white rug! :chili:



Sylie said:


> Oh teensie tiny sweetheart. I guess you found the right vet to do the micro surgery. There is a small increase in the risk of breast cancer, but nothing to really worry about. And don't you worry, because when Misto goes for her little fix she will have all us aunties sending prayers, well wishes, positive thoughts...whatever you want to call it...it amounts to lots and lots of love...and love is power...female love is protective power. Misto will be safe. We will concentrate our collective energy to keep her safe and well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!! Yes, I feel like Misto has her best shot at a smooth surgery and survival with this surgeon. I am so thankful to have all the SM aunties sending her prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless your heart. Sounds like the docs are very specialized and have been wonderful answering all your questions. Oh we all worry, but I know your baby will do fine, and she looks so darn cute in her onesies. We all will be here praying!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am not sure about the US---but here in Greece there are 2 sets of sutures--one internal & one exteral---the internal ones self dissolve but the outer ones need to be removed. This is also for a neuter---not sure about spay. Just check to be sure!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I am not sure about the US---but here in Greece there are 2 sets of sutures--one internal & one exteral---the internal ones self dissolve but the outer ones need to be removed. This is also for a neuter---not sure about spay. Just check to be sure!


Sandi, Tyler had self dissolving stitches for his neuter. 
We'll be virtually holding your hand on Monday waiting for surgery to be over. It sounds like Misto will be in extremely competent hands. They really do come around quite well in a day or two. :wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I will be thinking of our tiny Misto on Monday! 

In regards to your question about having blood panel done so close to surgery...I had the same question in Sept. when Rudy had his dental and was assured (by vets and SM members) that it is fine if the blood work is done the morning of. I spoke to my vet about it and she agreed to call me as soon as the results were complete and before he went under just to reassure me that everything was fine before the surgery. I know it is scary because you think you might be missing something, but sounds like you are doing everything right!

Keep us updated!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Wishing you peace before, during and after Misto's spaying on Monday! I totally understand your concern; I think all the planning you're doing is wonderfully helpful. All will go smoothly.

I'll tell Pearlie Girlie to cross her paws for Misto too!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Less than 7 hours until Misto goes to surgery! I am so nervous, I don't think I am going to get much sleep. Misto, on the other hand, is blissfully unaware of what is about to happen :smcry:*




allheart said:


> Bless your heart. Sounds like the docs are very specialized and have been wonderful answering all your questions. Oh we all worry, but I know your baby will do fine, and she looks so darn cute in her onesies. We all will be here praying!!!!



Thanks allheart!! I love the onesies too  I am putting lots of faith in these doctors. God forbid something does go wrong, I think they will be the most capable to step in and fix the problem.




edelweiss said:


> I am not sure about the US---but here in Greece there are 2 sets of sutures--one internal & one exteral---the internal ones self dissolve but the outer ones need to be removed. This is also for a neuter---not sure about spay. Just check to be sure!


I will double check, thank you!! As far as I know, there will only be internal ones. But we'll see what they say when I bring her in. :wub:



Snowbody said:


> Sandi, Tyler had self dissolving stitches for his neuter.
> We'll be virtually holding your hand on Monday waiting for surgery to be over. It sounds like Misto will be in extremely competent hands. They really do come around quite well in a day or two. :wub:


Thank you!! I am going to virtually be clutching your hands in a couple hours for support :blush: It means the world to me to have you ladies here for Misto!




RudyRoo said:


> I will be thinking of our tiny Misto on Monday!
> 
> In regards to your question about having blood panel done so close to surgery...I had the same question in Sept. when Rudy had his dental and was assured (by vets and SM members) that it is fine if the blood work is done the morning of. I spoke to my vet about it and she agreed to call me as soon as the results were complete and before he went under just to reassure me that everything was fine before the surgery. I know it is scary because you think you might be missing something, but sounds like you are doing everything right!
> 
> Keep us updated!


Thank you!! You are so sweet. Good to know about the blood work, that puts my mind at ease. I am glad it will be super up-to-date. I want everything to go perfect! She is everything to me :wub:



Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Wishing you peace before, during and after Misto's spaying on Monday! I totally understand your concern; I think all the planning you're doing is wonderfully helpful. All will go smoothly.
> 
> I'll tell Pearlie Girlie to cross her paws for Misto too!


Misto says thank you to Pearlie Girlie  We really appreciate your sweet words and well-wishes!! :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thinking of little Misto tomorrow...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm thinking of you and Misto with lots of positive thoughts. I am sure everything is going to be just fine. But, as we mommies tend to do, we worry anyway ... so, I understand how you feel.:tender:

Misto will be up and about, and as happy as can be ... before you know it. :thumbsup:

Sending both you and Misto hugs.:wub::wub:


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Good luck today miss Misto !


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, today's the 'big-day'..... will be keeping little Misto in my prayers and will be looking for the update that all is well and Mama is breathing that sigh of relief!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone!! I dropped Misto off at the hospital about an hour ago. It was so hard. She had no idea what was happening and I of course, being an emotional ball of fear and love, was crying in the waiting room. :blush: Then when I handed her over to the vet-tech, Misto got so nervous. I broke down! She was staring at me trying to come back the whole time they walked away. :smcry:I know she is in the best hands, so I am convinced everything must go well!! I just need to keep myself busy today.

They are going to do the blood work before the surgery, and I should hear how it goes sometime this afternoon. 



michellerobison said:


> Thinking of little Misto tomorrow...



Thank you Michelle!! You are so kind to think of us :wub:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I'm thinking of you and Misto with lots of positive thoughts. I am sure everything is going to be just fine. But, as we mommies tend to do, we worry anyway ... so, I understand how you feel.:tender:
> 
> Misto will be up and about, and as happy as can be ... before you know it. :thumbsup:
> 
> Sending both you and Misto hugs.:wub::wub:


We really appreciate, and can feel your hugs!! I hope she bounces back super fast :heart::ThankYou:She is tiny, but she has a strong will to recover :wub:



LinzFair said:


> Good luck today miss Misto !



Thank you so much! We need lots of luck, talent and prayers :wub:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Well, today's the 'big-day'..... will be keeping little Misto in my prayers and will be looking for the update that all is well and Mama is breathing that sigh of relief!


Yes it is!! Thank you so much for checking in with us, you are so sweet. I promise to update as soon as I hear ****good**** news!! That is me thinking positively :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thinking of you and Misto today, try not to worry. That was a good idea with bringing her food and pee pads.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awww, I was thinking about you and Misto this morning, knowing it was surgery day. You're both in my prayers.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Best wishes to Misto and Mommy today!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thinking of little Misto this morning!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and Misto today and sending prayers that everything will be fine. We're here virtually holding your hand.:grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Prayers and good luck wishes are heading your way for you and baby girl Misto.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Me too. As Susan said, we are (virtually) holding your teensie tiny wittle hand. :grouphug: Though Mommy might be more in need of comforting.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sending warmest thoughts and prayers to you and sweet Misto! :hugging:

Hope everything will be fine!!! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Checking in and letting you know that I'm thinking of you and sweet Misto with hugs and prayers.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Good Luck Today!! When I had Grace Spayed - she was 5 years old - (she is a retired Champion) and she came back from the vets office like nothing had happened!! - bouncing off the walls like her normal self. I hope Misto has that kind of experience! Hugs!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Update*: Thank goodness they did the updated blood panel before surgery! They found that Misto's liver enzymes (both of the kinds?) are elevated beyond normal levels. The surgeon gave me the option to postpone the surgery until we sorted out the reason, but when I found out the elevated levels weren't putting her at more risk for complications with the spay, I decided we should go ahead and do the spay as planned. The surgeon consulted with the head of internal medicine, as well as the head of anesthesiology, and they all feel the right course of action is to go ahead with the spay as well as do a liver biopsy.

The thing is, I want to find out what is making her liver enzyme levels high, but keeping her bile acid test normal. And the only way to do that is taking a biopsy of her liver. While it is often done with an ultrasound laparoscopically, Misto's small size could cause complications and higher chance of bleeding after the biopsy. The safest way is to take a biopsy directly from the liver during surgery-- so instead of putting her under anesthesia again in a month, I decided to do the liver biospy today at the same time as the spay. It will only add an extra 5-10 minutes to the surgery. 

This way, she gets spayed, and has the safest liver biopsy possible so we can figure out why her enzymes are elevated. I know this may sound confusing. I spoke for about 20 minutes with the surgeon to fully understand what was going on, and I believe, as they do, this is the right course of action! The only downside will be a larger scar :blush:




Maglily said:


> thinking of you and Misto today, try not to worry. That was a good idea with bringing her food and pee pads.


Thank you so much!! I think bringing her regular food, the pee pads and also some blankets and plush stuffed animals from home will make her feel more comfortable in a strange, foreign place. At least, I hope it will! :wub:



MoonDog said:


> Awww, I was thinking about you and Misto this morning, knowing it was surgery day. You're both in my prayers.



Thank you so much! We really love you, and appreciate your prayers :grouphug:



Madison's Mom said:


> Best wishes to Misto and Mommy today!



Thanks love! You are so nice to say that.



RudyRoo said:


> Thinking of little Misto this morning!



Aww, thank you for thinking of us!! :blush: Misto loves Rudy, he is such a cutie.



Snowbody said:


> Thinking of you and Misto today and sending prayers that everything will be fine. We're here virtually holding your  hand.:grouphug:



Thank you!! You have been here for Misto and me, and that means more than I can say. Misto loves and thanks all of her aunties for holding her mommies hand today :blush:



KAG said:


> Prayers and good luck wishes are heading your way for you and baby girl Misto.
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


Misto and I are so thankful for your good luck wishes! :hugging:



Sylie said:


> Me too. As Susan said, we are (virtually) holding your teensie tiny wittle hand. :grouphug: Though Mommy might be more in need of comforting.



Misto definitely could use all of the hand-holding too! Especially from Mimi  I am sure she is so confused and anxious in a new place with all strange faces. But I sure need the comforting too!! The SM family is awesome :wub:



Alexa said:


> Sending warmest thoughts and prayers to you and sweet Misto! :hugging:
> 
> Hope everything will be fine!!!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Thank you so much, you are so sweet. :wub: I know Misto will be just fine, I just want it to be over with. She makes me so nervous :blush:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Checking in and letting you know that I'm thinking of you and sweet Misto with hugs and prayers.



Thanks love!! I am so thankful you are checking in, we can *feel* your hugs. I don't know what I would do without your prayers. :smootch:




casa verde maltese said:


> Good Luck Today!! When I had Grace Spayed - she was 5 years old - (she is a retired Champion) and she came back from the vets office like nothing had happened!! - bouncing off the walls like her normal self. I hope Misto has that kind of experience! Hugs!!


Thats amazing!! I hope Misto is just like Grace, and bounces back like a champion :wub: Thank you for sharing such a positive experience.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH MY Gosh!! HUGS!! I'm glad they are able to biopsy the liver at the same time.
very stressful! hang in there - thoughts and prayers are with you. HUGS


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jacquelyn -- sending lots of prayers for little Misto and lots of hugs for you. I'm so glad that you joined SM -- I think that we discuss so much valuable info on here. 

Will be anxiously awaiting a "she's out of surgery" post and also will be praying about her liver.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

MS Diva Misto we send you hugs and kissessss hope everything is good and that you have a speedy recoveryrayer:rayer: we have you in our prayers :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jacquelyn - I'm so glad that you had the blood panel done so that they could indeed do what they need to do while Misto's already under anesthesia and not have to do it again. I'm assuming there are many reasons liver enzymes could be elevated so try not to make yourself crazy over that. Just be glad you're such a proactive mom -- sounds like you've got an amazing medical team for your little sweetheart Am anxiously awaiting her having all this behind her and coming home. She'll look and act very loopy and tired...don't worry, that's normal. In fact Tyler had to stay over at the vet for one night. Hugs coming your way :hugging:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Think you and Misto. Hope everything is going well. Lifting up a prayer!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, lots of hugs and love to you and Misto!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting:rayer:rayer::Waiting:


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Hope everything went well for Misto!! Hopefully you are ok too. Thinking of you both x x


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

thinking of misto. waiting for the good word.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Misto is alive!

I finally heard from the surgeon about 15 minutes ago that Misto came through the surgery just fine and is awake now! It took her a little while to wake up, which they were worried about, but now she is wagging her tail :wub: I seriously let out the biggest sigh of relief and actually teared up a bit. I was so nervous, since I hadn't heard anything in 6 hours. 

Assuming she eats her food and keeps it down, and there aren't any problems overnight, I won't receive anyother update until around 9am. And then, if all goes well, I can bring her home tomorrow arty:

The surgeon told me that Misto handled the anesthesia very smoothly. The spay went fine, they took out her remaining baby teeth, and took the liver biopsy. The surgeon said her liver, from a visual standpoint looks healthy and normal. They also did not see any evidence of a liver shunt, but we will have to wait for the biopsy results to know for sure what is going on.

Thank you everyone for all of the love, support, prayers, and well wishes that kept my spirits up!**:hugging:** I would have been an absolute wreck otherwise. I am positive Misto could feel all of the love that surrounded her today!! :grouphug:


*


casa verde maltese said:


> OH MY Gosh!! HUGS!! I'm glad they are able to biopsy the liver at the same time.
> very stressful! hang in there - thoughts and prayers are with you. HUGS



Thank you for checking in with us!! We really appreciate all the love :wub:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Jacquelyn -- sending lots of prayers for little Misto and lots of hugs for you. I'm so glad that you joined SM -- I think that we discuss so much valuable info on here.
> 
> Will be anxiously awaiting a "she's out of surgery" post and also will be praying about her liver.


Lynn, thank you!!! I don't know what I would do without SM-- all of the amazing info as well as community support has been wonderful for us. Your prayers mean the world to me!



romeo&juliet said:


> MS Diva Misto we send you hugs and kissessss hope everything is good and that you have a speedy recoveryrayer:rayer: we have you in our prayers :wub::wub:


We got all of your hugs and kisses and Misto loved them!!! Thank you so much :blush:



Snowbody said:


> Jacquelyn - I'm so glad that you had the blood panel done so that they could indeed do what they need to do while Misto's already under anesthesia and not have to do it again. I'm assuming there are many reasons liver enzymes could be elevated so try not to make yourself crazy over that. Just be glad you're such a proactive mom -- sounds like you've got an amazing medical team for your little sweetheart Am anxiously awaiting her having all this behind her and coming home. She'll look and act very loopy and tired...don't worry, that's normal. In fact Tyler had to stay over at the vet for one night. Hugs coming your way :hugging:


Misto will be just like Tyler, she is having a sleepover at the vet! That is why I packed 2 of her favorite blankets and 2 of her stuffed animals and lots of heat packs to put underneath so she stays warm. I really wanted to give her the highest probability of surviving, so I had to search for the best! But I know you, as a fellow fur mommy understand the obsession :blush: I am just so glad it is over with. Thank you for the hugs!! 



Summergirl73 said:


> Think you and Misto. Hope everything is going well. Lifting up a prayer!



Thanks love! Misto is so appreciative :wub:



zooeysmom said:


> Aww, lots of hugs and love to you and Misto!



Thank you so much!! We can feel your wonderful love and hugs, you are too sweet. 



BeautyBoy said:


> Hope everything went well for Misto!! Hopefully you are ok too. Thinking of you both x x


I am so happy it went smoothly! I finally feel a bit better. Thank you for thinking of us :wub:



bentleybsmom said:


> thinking of misto. waiting for the good word.


The good word has arrived!! Thank you so much for being here for Misto, I can't express my thanks enough :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jacquelyn -- so how much do you think you aged today? :HistericalSmiley:We all completely understand the stress when anyone is waiting to hear from their Vet and especially when their little one has to have anethesia. We all go through it and I swear it's so much harder on us human Moms than on the fluffs themself. Now you can breath a big sigh of relief and have a drink or two.:drinkup: And the funny thing is that all of your SM friends are right there with you stressing out until we hear that everything is OK. :thumbsup:

So glad that Misto is out of surgery and that all went well. Also glad that they were able to do the liver biopsy and the retained baby teeth now instead of having to put her under again. Praying that all is well and there's nothing serious with the liver. rayer:rayer:

I know that you will be completely OK once you have your precious little girl back in your arms and at home where she belongs.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So glad to hear Misto made it through her surgeries :chili::chili::chili: I hope you can get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Woo-Hoo!!! Been waiting for this update that:chili: things went fine during surgery!! :chili:
Try to get a good night's sleep and tomorrow you'll be bringing your precious wee little one home!! :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: Phew!! I need a drink So glad all went well. The waiting is brutal. Sounds like they did everything they needed to and she was a little trouper. Funny but with Tyler sleeping over - I think it was probably the best thing for both of us. I was so stressed from the whole day that I needed to crash and he was able to sleep and get great vet tech attention all night long. I was recharged the next day to take care of him. I was able to call the vet tech at 11pm just to check on Tyler and it helped me go off to sleep. You might want to check if you can do that too. So happy. :chili: We'll call Misto, Ms. Mighty Mite now :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

yea misto. i think surgeries are really hard on us also. glad she is doing good.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh you poor thing! I can hardly imagine how anxious you were all day...considering that I kept checking about every hour. I'm thinking, okay it's after 5 PM in Boston...what's going on? Finally, we hear the good news and there was a huge sigh of relief felt around the country. YaY Miss Mighty Might Misto!!!!:drinkup: or if you prefer :wine:I'm going to have a Margarita myself...while I brush my baby girl.


Misto, BFF dis be meme. Meme wubs you. Sweep tight dear fwiend. Be goot tomorrow. Kissies.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Yay, Miss Misto!! So glad everything went well. Jacquelyn, I understand how rough it was for you!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jacquelyn -- so how much do you think you aged today? :HistericalSmiley:We all completely understand the stress when anyone is waiting to hear from their Vet and especially when their little one has to have anethesia. We all go through it and I swear it's so much harder on us human Moms than on the fluffs themself. Now you can breath a big sigh of relief and have a drink or two.:drinkup: And the funny thing is that all of your SM friends are right there with you stressing out until we hear that everything is OK. :thumbsup:
> 
> So glad that Misto is out of surgery and that all went well. Also glad that they were able to do the liver biopsy and the retained baby teeth now instead of having to put her under again. Praying that all is well and there's nothing serious with the liver. rayer:
> 
> I know that you will be completely OK once you have your precious little girl back in your arms and at home where she belongs.:grouphug:



LOL!! I definitely aged a couple years today :w00t: I was so emotional-- crying, stressed, praying, jittery... as many times as I have read these threads about all of your babies going under anesthesia for surgery, nothing could prepare me for how it feels! I am such a control freak, so being helpless was awful! The wine bottle has been popped open :wine:I am sorry everyone I kept you all waiting for an update!! It felt like forever for me too.

In regards to her liver, I hope it isn't something too awful. Maybe the high levels were just a fluke, considering her bile acid tests have been normal and her liver is a good size for her small size. We'll see! Thank you for the continuing prayers :smootch:



zooeysmom said:


> So glad to hear Misto made it through her surgeries :chili: I hope you can get some sleep tonight!


I hope I can get some sleep too! Last night I stayed up all night and watched Misto sleep. She always looks so peaceful, that should inspire me for my sleep tonight :HistericalSmiley:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Woo-Hoo!!! Been waiting for this update that:chili: things went fine during surgery!! :chili:
> Try to get a good night's sleep and tomorrow you'll be bringing your precious wee little one home!!


Thank you for your support and excitement! I can't wait to see her tomorrow :wub:



Snowbody said:


> :smheat: Phew!! I need a drink So glad all went well. The waiting is brutal. Sounds like they did everything they needed to and she was a little trouper. Funny but with Tyler sleeping over - I think it was probably the best thing for both of us. I was so stressed from the whole day that I needed to crash and he was able to sleep and get great vet tech attention all night long. I was recharged the next day to take care of him. I was able to call the vet tech at 11pm just to check on Tyler and it helped me go off to sleep. You might want to check if you can do that too. So happy. :chili: We'll call Misto, Ms. Mighty Mite now :HistericalSmiley:


The waiting was SO brutal! I'll be toasting tonight to you and Misto :drinkup: I do agree that it is definitely for the best Misto sleeps over at the vet. With her history of glucose level issues and trouble keeping down food after being sick, I feel better she is still on I.V. But that is such a good idea to call tonight! I will be much more at ease knowing she is ok, and I am very curious to hear if she is eating/keeping food down. 

Ms. Mighty Mite, weighing in at a whopping 1 pound, 13 ounces is a champ! love it! :wub:



bentleybsmom said:


> yea misto. i think surgeries are really hard on us also. glad she is doing good.



Thank you so much for your sweet thoughts!




Sylie said:


> Oh you poor thing! I can hardly imagine how anxious you were all day...considering that I kept checking about every hour. I'm thinking, okay it's after 5 PM in Boston...what's going on? Finally, we hear the good news and there was a huge sigh of relief felt around the country. YaY Miss Mighty Might Misto!!!!:drinkup: or if you prefer :wine:I'm going to have a Margarita myself...while I brush my baby girl.
> 
> 
> Misto, BFF dis be meme. Meme wubs you. Sweep tight dear fwiend. Be goot tomorrow. Kissies.


That is so sweet of you to think about us today! I literally sat in one place all day waiting for the phone to call. :smstarzacing back and forth, completely useless! I didn't get any work done of course :blink: But it was 100% worth it to know she is ok. I think we all need a drink! I may just curl up with this bottle of Cabernet and some old episodes of Mad Men and try to relax :wine:

Mimi, we love you!! Misto is sending you virtual hugs and sloppy kisses from Boston all the way to California :smootch:



Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Yay, Miss Misto!! So glad everything went well. Jacquelyn, I understand how rough it was for you!


Thanks! We appreciate all of your well-wishes, it was so rough! I couldn't have stayed sane without your and Pearl's love:wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Sweetie, that's GREAT news! It's all over now and your baby will be home tomorrow. I'm sure tonight, she'll be sleeping soundly and dreaming of her Mommy! I wish I could see her reaction when you pick her up in the morning. I bet that little tail will wag like crazy!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It's kind of funny. We do have our special dogs here...the ones we feel like we know...Ava, Rudi, Cosy....lot's more, but among them is our favorite little non-Malt...Misto. Please don't imagine for a minute that because I didn't mention a name that your dog isn't held in high esteem here. All I want to say is that our darling Chi is high on our list of dearly beloved. I feel like I know, and certainly adore way too many fluff babies to mention. 

So, LBG sleep well and bring your baby home tomorrow. (I"m sorry, I don't even know your name, although I feel like I know YOU.) Keep us posted. Nighty night.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

phewwwwww! I'm thrilled to hear that Misto is doing well and the surgery is over!!!! I was an absolute mess when Rudy had his dental in September. He was neutered before I adopted him so I wasn't around to worry for him then, but boy did I make up for it with his dental. Get some rest tonight and know that Misto is in good hands! Looking forward to an update tomorrow morning!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're all so glad that Misto is done and home. It's scary to have fluffs go through any surgery. She's gonna be fine and hopping about in no time!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sending a long distance Hug for Misto! :heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jacquelyn, I am so happy for you and Misto!! I just knew everything would be okay. But, again, I know how we all go through the same thing with our fluff babies. 

Misto will be home in your arms soon! I'll check in to see how Misto is doing when she comes home. I bet she holds on to you like Velcro!

Hugs and love for both of you. I wish you pleasant dreams tonight. And, for Misto ... sweet puppy doggie dreams.:wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad that little Misto is done with her surgery. Hoping that all her tests on her liver are OK. She is a sweet little bitty thing and oh so cute. Now it's time for you to get some rest.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Any word on how Misto is this morning? Sending hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

good morning! I just received the call from the surgeon that Misto can be discharged today! :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:She had a lot of trouble keeping down food last night, and kept throwing up. But this morning she ate normally and kept it all down. So they feel confident letting her come home! Plus, I have so much experience with her throwing up and the different strategies I use to keep her food down, I feel comfortable with her at home. 

Her incision looks good they said, and is healing as it should. She will be on some oral pain medications-- is that normal? She shouldn't need antibiotics as well or anything?

It will be another day or 2 before the results from her liver biopsy come back. Regardless of what the results are, and if she is put on medicine, she will be returning in a month to check her enzymes again so we can figure out if they fluctuate or are consistent.

I am going to get dressed and go get her in just a couple minutes! I promise to post another update when she is home safe, with a couple of post-op photos :wub: I am afraid to see her incision! They said it is twice as big as it would have been for the spay, since they had to do the surgery on the liver as well. So now she will have a hardcore scar :blush:

Thank you again everybody for all of your prayers, concerns, advice and love throughout this process!! We are in the home stretch now :wub:



MoonDog said:


> Oh Sweetie, that's GREAT news! It's all over now and your baby will be home tomorrow. I'm sure tonight, she'll be sleeping soundly and dreaming of her Mommy! I wish I could see her reaction when you pick her up in the morning. I bet that little tail will wag like crazy!



Thank you!! I slept so well last night! Whether it was the relief of most of my worry or all the wine I drank... I am not sure  I can't wait to have her in my arms, in less than an hour! :w00t:



Sylie said:


> It's kind of funny. We do have our special dogs here...the ones we feel like we know...Ava, Rudi, Cosy....lot's more, but among them is our favorite little non-Malt...Misto. Please don't imagine for a minute that because I didn't mention a name that your dog isn't held in high esteem here. All I want to say is that our darling Chi is high on our list of dearly beloved. I feel like I know, and certainly adore way too many fluff babies to mention.
> 
> So, LBG sleep well and bring your baby home tomorrow. (I"m sorry, I don't even know your name, although I feel like I know YOU.) Keep us posted. Nighty night.


Thanks love! That is so, so sweet and thoughtful of you! Misto is so honored to be a part of the Maltese community. While she is a different breed, so much of the info on here has applied to her as well and has been so helpful. From liver concerns, to tear stains, to backyard breeder problems, to feeding tips-- I could go on and on! Misto is so thankful to be a "pretend" malt :blush: I feel like I know you and Mimi too! My name is Jacquelyn, by the way :wub:



RudyRoo said:


> phewwwwww! I'm thrilled to hear that Misto is doing well and the surgery is over!!!! I was an absolute mess when Rudy had his dental in September. He was neutered before I adopted him so I wasn't around to worry for him then, but boy did I make up for it with his dental. Get some rest tonight and know that Misto is in good hands! Looking forward to an update tomorrow morning!


Eek!! What happened at the dental? Did something go wrong in the surgery under anesthesia? Or was the recovery hard? All I know, is after going through this, I hope Misto never has to go under anesthesia again, so I am going to be even more diligent with her teeth brushing :blush:



michellerobison said:


> We're all so glad that Misto is done and home. It's scary to have fluffs go through any surgery. She's gonna be fine and hopping about in no time!



Thank you Michelle!! It is so scary, but you all were right, she got through it just fine! I am so excited to see her today :wub:



Canada said:


> Sending a long distance Hug for Misto! :heart:


That's so sweet! Misto definitely received your hug :hugging:




Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Jacquelyn, I am so happy for you and Misto!! I just knew everything would be okay. But, again, I know how we all go through the same thing with our fluff babies.
> 
> Misto will be home in your arms soon! I'll check in to see how Misto is doing when she comes home. I bet she holds on to you like Velcro!
> 
> Hugs and love for both of you. I wish you pleasant dreams tonight. And, for Misto ... sweet puppy doggie dreams.:wub::wub:


Thank you :wub: The surgeon said she slept just fine! So your wishes for sweet doggie dreams came true! Misto and I thank you and Snowball for all of your reassurance and support :smootch:She is like velcro normally so today she will be like *super* velcro :chili:



Furbabies mom said:


> So glad that little Misto is done with her surgery. Hoping that all her tests on her liver are OK. She is a sweet little bitty thing and oh so cute. Now it's time for you to get some rest.


Thank you so much for your sweet thoughts and encouragement! I really hope her liver is ok, but I'll just have to wait and see, and keep praying the results aren't bad. I feel so rested now, so I am definitely prepared to see her 



Snowbody said:


> Any word on how Misto is this morning? Sending hugs. :grouphug:


Good morning! She is doing well! Not 100% by any means, but she is able to come home, which I am so thankful for. The last time she was admitted to the hospital, it took her 8 days to recover and to function off- I.V. fluids, so I am relieved it only took her 1 day this time! :chili:Thank you for the hugs :hugging:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jacquelyn -- so glad that she will be coming home soon. I know that it will be much better for both of you.

To answer a couple of your questions -- yes, the pain meds are normal and you will want to give them, even if Misto seems like she doesn't need them. Fluffs are very good at hiding their pain. Hopefully they will be liquid so that you can put them in her mouth via syringe (no needle).

Antibiotics are normally not necessary for a spay.

And remember that each fluff (just like humans) is different in their recovery from surgery. For example, my Lacie was a diva and big baby with her spay. She was also kept overnight and had to be carried everywhere for the next 5-6 days -- she seems to really "milk it" whenever she has to be at the Vets. But Tilly came home the evening of her spay and was immediately ready to play. It was hard to keep her quiet as the Vet had instructed. And she was fine after her dental earlier this year, but Lacie was a big baby for 4 days -- and they had the same things done. 

So what I'm saying is don't be surprised (or overly worried) if Misto isn't back to normal for a few days. You are such a good mom and so in tune with her that you will know if it's something you need to be concerned about -- but we're here if you need us and your Vet is there to help too.

Please give little Misto a kiss and hug from her Awntie Lynn.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jacquelyn -- so glad that she will be coming home soon. I know that it will be much better for both of you.
> 
> To answer a couple of your questions -- yes, the pain meds are normal and you will want to give them, even if Misto seems like she doesn't need them. Fluffs are very good at hiding their pain. Hopefully they will be liquid so that you can put them in her mouth via syringe (no needle).
> 
> ...


Thanks Lynn, your suggestions and experience have been so valuable to me! :wub: What you just posted is very reassuring to hear that the fluffs vary in recovery time. 

_Because..._ I was expecting her to be wagging her tail when she saw me and super excited. But she is so out of it. She really didn't register who I was even. She will barely open her eyes actually-- but they said this surgery had a huge impact on her and she will likely stay in this dream state of shock for the next 24 hours. :blush:

She had lots of diarrhea last night, so the first thing I did when we got home was cut off a lot of her tail and leg hair that was soiled. I am dying to give her a bath, since she smells so weird! And looks pretty pitiful. Obviously I won't, but it is crazy! I bathed her the night before the surgery and now she looks like she hasn't been cleaned in a month :blink:

The incision is very big, and she waddled like a drunk lady right into her little igloo to go lick it... so I put her onesie right on! Thank goodness you ladies told me about the preemie onesies because if I hadn't been prepared with them, she'd have to wear a cone on her head. I gave her the first dose of pain meds, and I will be sure to give her all of them! I definitely think she needs them. Especially since she had lots of teeth pulled as well, so she has mouth bleeding too.

It is a big weird how "out of it" she is, almost like she is in a coma. Normally when I say her name or touch her, she opens her eyes a bit to check me out, but she isn't doing that at all. I hope I see improvement by tonight :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jacquelyn - they really are in la la land when they get home. I think I have been too when I've gotten surgery. Just leave me alone and let me sleep and I'm certainly not wagging any tail for anybody. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: It's just shocking to see your little loved one (actually my DS had surgery when he as one and it was gutwrenching to take him in there - my DH did that, I couldn't see him being put under) and afterwards he looked awful, but they come out of it. And I know the diarrhea so well. Tyler had 6 days of it after his neuter. Ugh, constant butt washes and they have that medicinal smell from the OR. This too shall pass. Tyler had a complicated neuter - going into his abdomen to find the undescended family jewels. He was very sick and throwing up too, but the meds helped and he did end up needing a shot for hydration. I was so afraid when he went for his dental this year, but he was totally fine after that. I'm hoping Misto will feel better soon but she's very little and has gone through a lot. Sleeping is the best way to heal and not feel discomfort. Try to take it easy and rest when she does. :smootch:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Here are some photos of Misto from today. I still think she is pretty cute, despite being a post-op patient :wub:


in the car on the way home










being a zombie, she sat like this for 20 minutes :blink:










the incision:










getting comfy in bed!






























Snowbody said:


> Jacquelyn - they really are in la la land when they get home. I think I have been too when I've gotten surgery. Just leave me alone and let me sleep and I'm certainly not wagging any tail for anybody. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: It's just shocking to see your little loved one (actually my DS had surgery when he as one and it was gutwrenching to take him in there - my DH did that, I couldn't see him being put under) and afterwards he looked awful, but they come out of it. And I know the diarrhea so well. Tyler had 6 days of it after his neuter. Ugh, constant butt washes and they have that medicinal smell from the OR. This too shall pass. Tyler had a complicated neuter - going into his abdomen to find the undescended family jewels. He was very sick and throwing up too, but the meds helped and he did end up needing a shot for hydration. I was so afraid when he went for his dental this year, but he was totally fine after that. I'm hoping Misto will feel better soon but she's very little and has gone through a lot. Sleeping is the best way to heal and not feel discomfort. Try to take it easy and rest when she does. :smootch:


lol! we now have 2 less onesies  but 3 left! she is super tired still, and pretty unresponsive. i keep checking to make sure she is breathing and her heart is beating, since she won't get up or open her eyes. it sounds like you know exactly how i feel, poor Tyler! but he made it through and bounced back, so I am confident Misto will too :wub:

she is supposed to have another dose of pain medicine tonight-- do you think i should give it soon or do it right before bed?


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I know you are so glad your little girl is home! In response to your question about about Rudy's dental...nothing went wrong at all. I was just a worried first timer! He too was so pitiful looking when he got home (for evidence see this thread: Rudy After Dental), and I laid with him in bed, listening to jazz music, with my hand on his heart for HOURS just to make sure he was still breathing.  So I can totally relate to how you are feeling right now! Give that little baby lots of loving from Aunt Leigh and Rudyroooooo!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, I just want to kiss that baby girl so much! I would keep the pain meds spaced exactly 12 hours apart (assuming you're giving them two times per day). Is she on Medicam?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jacquelyn -- just checking on Misto this evening.

She looks miserable, and what huge scar for such a little girl.  She's been through so much. How many teeth did they pull? Lacie had 13 baby teeth pulled during her spay and actually 2 of them were her permanent K-9s. Oh well, she didn't need those anyway.

Lacie has a terrible time with anethesia and she will sit for about 4 days any time she goes under and just stare into space. She has no idea where she is or what's going on. If I pick her up, she will give me a little lick, but I don't really think she even realizes that I'm there -- it's just kind of an instinct.

*A couple of things to remember.* It is important to get fluids into Misto -- even if she doesn't want to get up to drink. If she won't, then you need to syringe water into her mouth. Also, because she's so little she needs some food, If she doesn't want to eat, you need to get nutrical into her. You don't want her to become dehydrated or go into hypoglycemic shock. So even if she only wants to sleep (which is very normal) make sure that she gets water and some food into her tummy.

She just looks so pitiful. I've seen that look and it just breaks my heart -- although I know that she'll be fine in a few days and this will just be a distance memory.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh the dear little girl :wub: I was going to post what Lacie already did about water and some nutracal. 
Praying she recoups quickly!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

she is supposed to have another dose of pain medicine tonight-- do you think i should give it soon or do it right before bed?

Aww ... Bless Mitso's heart! And, yours, too. She looks so precious.:wub::wub:

I understand how badly you want to give her a bath. Maybe you can use some baby wipes (of course, not near the incision) when she is more alert, to help refresh her a little bit? 

If Mitso is sleeping now, you might want to give her the meds right before bed. 

I'll be checking in to see how you and Mitso are doing. I hope you both get some restful sleep tonight. Misto will be back to her old self in no time ... it just might seem like forever to you right now. :tender: Healing hugs for Mitso ...:wub:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

*update:* About 30 minutes ago, I woke Misto up to eat dinner. I mixed some water into her food, and she ate it right up! I am glad she has an appetite. 

But.... almost immediately, Misto starting shaking uncontrollably and whimpering under her breath. Shaking more than when she is cold. It was an overall shaking, not localized to one part of her body. I started freaking out and was holding her trying to see if it would stop, which it wouldn't. 

So I called the hospital and was transferred immediately to the surgeon. She asked me if it was a seizure, but I've never seen a human or dog seizure. So she had me do a bunch of tests on her eyes, asked me a bunch of questions about her legs and if there was localized shaking, and if Misto noticed some peanut butter on my finger, and she determined it wasn't a seizure. She had me immediately inject the second dose of pain medication into Misto's mouth (even though it hadn't been 12 hours) and almost immediately, Misto stopped shaking. 

So we both think Misto started feeling a lot of pain from the food in her tummy, putting pressure on the incision, and started shaking and whimpering because of pain. Now Misto is asleep again. If the same thing happens in the morning, she may want to up the dosage of pain meds to 3 times a day, which she didn't do initially since we still don't know what is wrong with her liver. So we will see how tonight goes. All I can say is... seeing Misto shaking like that made me age a couple more years in less than 5 minutes :blink: I am still pretty freaked out about it.




RudyRoo said:


> I know you are so glad your little girl is home! In response to your question about about Rudy's dental...nothing went wrong at all. I was just a worried first timer! He too was so pitiful looking when he got home (for evidence see this thread: Rudy After Dental), and I laid with him in bed, listening to jazz music, with my hand on his heart for HOURS just to make sure he was still breathing.  So I can totally relate to how you are feeling right now! Give that little baby lots of loving from Aunt Leigh and Rudyroooooo!


Just saw the evidence!! Wow, Rudy made a full recovery though, so that gives me home :wub: Our response about touching their heart is identical! Love it  Thank you for all the love Leigh and Rudyroooo!

Honestly, I think of you all more like fairy god-mommies to Misto more than aunts, which is so much cooler :smootch:



zooeysmom said:


> Aww, I just want to kiss that baby girl so much! I would keep the pain meds spaced exactly 12 hours apart (assuming you're giving them two times per day). Is she on Medicam?


She is actually on *Tramadol*. Any thoughts about that? As I just mentioned, we couldn't make it to 12 hours apart...



Lacie's Mom said:


> Jacquelyn -- just checking on Misto this evening.
> 
> She looks miserable, and what huge scar for such a little girl.  She's been through so much. How many teeth did they pull? Lacie had 13 baby teeth pulled during her spay and actually 2 of them were her permanent K-9s. Oh well, she didn't need those anyway.
> 
> ...


They pulled 6 teeth, she whimpers so much when I open her mouth to squirt in the medicine :smcry:I can't even pick Misto up that easily, as her entire underside is an incision. She really does look pitiful, I hate it. 

THANK YOU for the tips to remember!! I have seen what happens when Misto goes into hypoglycemic shock and it is not pretty. It took her 8 days in the ICU unit at the hospital on 3 different IV's to recover, so I definitely learned my lesson. :blink: I have been spreading a bit of peanut butter on a small plate and pouring some cold water over it, so she gets some sugar and water at the same time. I also mixed in some water into her food tonight. I will continue to do so, thank you for assuring me it is the right thing to do! :hugging:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahhh the dear little girl :wub: I was going to post what Lacie already did about water and some nutracal.
> Praying she recoups quickly!!



Thank you so much!! We really need, and appreciate all of your prayers :wub:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> she is supposed to have another dose of pain medicine tonight-- do you think i should give it soon or do it right before bed?
> 
> Aww ... Bless Mitso's heart! And, yours, too. She looks so precious.:wub::wub:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the healing hugs! I have been trying to, every so often, comb out the debris stuck in her hair. I don't want to subject her to too much grooming though. Honestly, with the loose poops that are getting stuck to her and on her onesie, that is clean-up enough right now! :blink: After what just happened though, that I posted about above, I am not sure how well I will sleep. I'd rather stay awake and monitor her. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, I love Misto so much. I just wish I could kiss her...although she probably wouldn't like it so much. She is just the most adorable tiny creature. We (the kids and I and DH who just looked over my shoulder) all wish her a good nighty night. We send big hugs and kissies. MiMi says, "Don't worry girlfwiend you be goot weal soon...den you don't get dose bat ichies. Call me wen you feel better, okay? Or text, dats goot too."


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Jacquelyn - I'm so sorry you're both going through this. Little Misto looks like she's in a stupor. I'm sure it's her body shutting out all the bad stuff. When you told me how much she was shaking I kind of figured it was sort of shock from the pain - I had that happen a couple of months ago when I fell and hurt my hand and ribs so badly. I couldn't stop shaking...all involuntary and I tried my hardest but until pain meds kicked in, I was unable to control it. That is quite a scar. No swimsuit modeling for her. I know this is really hard to get through but she'll will come out of this and she'll be fine. She's so darn cute.:wub::wub: Try to get some rest with her so that you'll be okay. We're here for you both. :grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Now for you Lamborgini girl, I don't know your real name. I am so sorry for this scary ordeal you are going through. The tiny ones are ...or seem... more fragile. Just know that there are so many aunties holding your little girl close in our hearts and holding you as well. I know you are afraid, but you are not alone. Soon, everything will be good again. I promise...she will be fine and you will dress her up, pop her in your purse and go out and have fun...in no less than ten days.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the pictures, Misto is so cute and small. I can't really add anything new but when Lilly was spayed I worked from home for a week and Lilly stayed down and sleeping for most of the time. It was a couple of days before she was moving around too much. The first night the only way I slept was to have Lilly laying on my chest.

One more thing....the picture of Misto in the car it did not look like she was secured please make sure to have her strapped in some way either by harness or crate. We know of one little one that passed because she was not strapped in. I make sure to tell all my friends with pups to make sure they are strapped in. Any ways sorry to go on but I just love little Misto she is so cute. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you for the healing hugs! I have been trying to, every so often, comb out the debris stuck in her hair. I don't want to subject her to too much grooming though. Honestly, with the loose poops that are getting stuck to her and on her onesie, that is clean-up enough right now! :blink: After what just happened though, that I posted about above, I am not sure how well I will sleep. I'd rather stay awake and monitor her. :wub:


Oh, Jacquelyn ... I wasn't thinking of normal grooming, but more like what you have been doing right now. Of course, you are doing a great job! :tender: 

Since Misto has had her pain meds, hopefully she will sleep better now. I really think that interrupted sleep can be the best medicine if she does not need to be awoken for food or water. It's great though that Mistro was able to take in a little food and water. I'm sorry she was shaking so much. 

I would be like you, Jacquelyn. I'd be awake checking Snowball ... more than you might think! LOL If he is not well, every few minutes I am checking his pulse and seeing if he is breathing okay. Even when he is not sick ... if he doesn't move for a long time, I find myself checking his heartbeat! LOL

Prayers are being said that tomorrow will be better for both you and Misto ... and, that every day thereafter will continue to be even better yet. :wub::wub:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Oh, I love Misto so much. I just wish I could kiss her...although she probably wouldn't like it so much. She is just the most adorable tiny creature. We (the kids and I and DH who just looked over my shoulder) all wish her a good nighty night. We send big hugs and kissies. MiMi says, "Don't worry girlfwiend you be goot weal soon...den you don't get dose bat ichies. Call me wen you feel better, okay? Or text, dats goot too."





Sylie said:


> Now for you Lamborgini girl, I don't know your real name. I am so sorry for this scary ordeal you are going through. The tiny ones are ...or seem... more fragile. Just know that there are so many aunties holding your little girl close in our hearts and holding you as well. I know you are afraid, but you are not alone. Soon, everything will be good again. I promise...she will be fine and you will dress her up, pop her in your purse and go out and have fun...in no less than ten days.


Thank you for the goodnight wishes from you and your whole family! That is so sweet and wonderful. Misto is thinking of sweet Mimi and she will definitely be in her sweet dreams, I am sure!! :wub: LOL Sylvie, my name is Jacquelyn! I feel like we are fast friends. Having all of our SM mommie's thinking of us and giving us advice makes Misto and I feel so much better!!!!



Snowbody said:


> Oh Jacquelyn - I'm so sorry you're both going through this. Little Misto looks like she's in a stupor. I'm sure it's her body shutting out all the bad stuff. When you told me how much she was shaking I kind of figured it was sort of shock from the pain - I had that happen a couple of months ago when I fell and hurt my hand and ribs so badly. I couldn't stop shaking...all involuntary and I tried my hardest but until pain meds kicked in, I was unable to control it. That is quite a scar. No swimsuit modeling for her. I know this is really hard to get through but she'll will come out of this and she'll be fine. She's so darn cute.:wub::wub: Try to get some rest with her so that you'll be okay. We're here for you both. :grouphug:



I hope her body can shut out the bad stuff.. I am totally ok with that! I keep thinking I would do anything to take all of her pain away and experience it myself. I hate that when she is in pain she has no idea why, and she just looks at me for an answer. It makes my heart break. I could see it in her eyes when she was shaking. It makes me feel better that you've had a similar human experience, shaking, as Misto did! You are like injury twins :blush:

I kind of think the scar will be cool, like a hard-core battle wound! As long as she triumphs through this, it will always be a reminder to me how much strength she has. At first, I was a bit sad she was going to have a bigger scar, but I stopped caring when I knew the liver biopsy could help save her life in the long run :wub:



cyndrae said:


> I love the pictures, Misto is so cute and small. I can't really add anything new but when Lilly was spayed I worked from home for a week and Lilly stayed down and sleeping for most of the time. It was a couple of days before she was moving around too much. The first night the only way I slept was to have Lilly laying on my chest.
> 
> One more thing....the picture of Misto in the car it did not look like she was secured please make sure to have her strapped in some way either by harness or crate. We know of one little one that passed because she was not strapped in. I make sure to tell all my friends with pups to make sure they are strapped in. Any ways sorry to go on but I just love little Misto she is so cute. :wub:


Misto loves to sleep like a scarf across my neck, which I definitely won't mind tonight! That way just like you and Lily, I will be able to feel is she is breathing/heart beating. :wub:

Thank you for your concern!! I remember when ckim's baby passed, that was just heartbreaking. Any other time Misto is in the car, she is strapped in her harness into a car seat in the back seat we got on GW Little. But today after the spay, with the fresh incision, I couldn't bare to put the harness on, that would have rubbed on the open wound. I just felt better having her on my lap, just for today. 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Jacquelyn ... I wasn't thinking of normal grooming, but more like what you have been doing right now. Of course, you are doing a great job! :tender:
> 
> Since Misto has had her pain meds, hopefully she will sleep better now. I really think that interrupted sleep can be the best medicine if she does not need to be awoken for food or water. It's great though that Mistro was able to take in a little food and water. I'm sorry she was shaking so much.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I just want to believe the worst is over, and every day she will improve. I can live with that! But just in case, I'd rather monitor her during the night than wake up and realize something bad happened. Haha just like you do with Snowball! I don't mind being a light sleeper for her the next couple days :blush: It seems like the pain medicine is lasting about 8 hours, not 12. So if I notice her whimpering again at 6am.. I will give her another dose. Otherwise she will start licking and biting the wound again, which would be bad! 

I promise to let everyone know how the night and morning go :grouphug: Everyone has been so wonderful for Misto and me!!!


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Little Misto, how are you today?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in on little Misto today.She's had quite an ordeal.It's amazing how such a tiny little one can endure so much. We're sending hugs and puppy kisses to you and Misto!!!


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi and hugs from England to you and Misto......I've only just got in from work and seen the posts. Poor little baby she seems so brave. I was a super worrier over JoJo getting neutered last week and it was nothing compared to what you have been through....... although I did the hand on the heart thing to make sure he was breathing and thought many times he had died on the way home from the vets (which was only about 25mins away)  He gets his stitches out tomorrow and he seems really fine now. No cone or onesie on and he doesn't really bother with the stitches which is great, as the cone made him aggressive  and the onesie matted him up  still getting the matts out! His coat was long though. Sorry I digressed, hope you and Misto are feeling better soon...... her scar looks painful. x x


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

How's the Marvelous Misto this morning?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in "our' little girl to see how things are going today. Praying all is going well and she's showing signs of recouping.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Stopping in to check on Ms. Misto---remember that dynamite is packed in small packages! She is a trooper! What kind of night did you have?
Sending hugs to you & prayers up for her!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Good morning ladies! Misto is still alive, so that is good news. Last night was hard. Misto doesn't bark, or yelp, or yip, or really make any noise at all, normally. I always joke that she is a mute dog. So this whimpering noise, while it is super soft under her breath, to me, is a huge deal since she normally makes no noise. All night she was whimpering, pretty much whenever she inhaled air and her tummy expanded. (the incision does go up to her ribs and lungs). So I stayed awake all night to monitor her, and make sure the pain didn't escalate to the shaking. I also wanted to make sure she was breathing and her heart was beating. 

Is it possible this surgery had a bit of an impact on her bladder? She had to pee 3 times during the night, which is very abnormal for her. Typically, she holds it all night or at most goes once. Should I be worried about the increased frequency? Also, she has never made a mistake peeing in the wrong place in my apartment, and this morning went on my rug. Should I be worried about the change in behavior, forgetting her potty training? Or just watch and see if it was a fluke?

She is opening her eyes more this morning, and looking around a bit more. She still isn't walking normally, it seems she gets very tired and just stops and sits down half way across the room. I am giving her water via syringe, and she continues to have an appetite, thank goodness! And no more shaking has happened, so that is great too.

Thank you everyone for all of the love and concern and messages with suggestions. I appreciate everything!!! :grouphug::wub: I know it probably seems excessive to concern so much for a spay, but she really isn't bouncing back to her normal self. She does still like to cuddle though, so that's good :blush:



LinzFair said:


> Little Misto, how are you today?


We are doing better! Her eyes are staying open more, which is nice to see :blush: Thank you so much for thinking of Misto!



michellerobison said:


> Checking in on little Misto today.She's had quite an ordeal.It's amazing how such a tiny little one can endure so much. We're sending hugs and puppy kisses to you and Misto!!!


Michelle, thank you for checking in on miss Misto! it has been an ordeal, and I am in awe how much of a trooper she is. it is surreal how much trauma a 1 pound, 10 ounce dog can take. (yup, she's lost a couple ounces of weight through this process, I guess since she is missing some parts? and was on I.V. for awhile) We received all the virtual hugs and puppy kisses, thank you!!! :wub:



BeautyBoy said:


> Hi and hugs from England to you and Misto......I've only just got in from work and seen the posts. Poor little baby she seems so brave. I was a super worrier over JoJo getting neutered last week and it was nothing compared to what you have been through....... although I did the hand on the heart thing to make sure he was breathing and thought many times he had died on the way home from the vets (which was only about 25mins away)  He gets his stitches out tomorrow and he seems really fine now. No cone or onesie on and he doesn't really bother with the stitches which is great, as the cone made him aggressive  and the onesie matted him up  still getting the matts out! His coat was long though. Sorry I digressed, hope you and Misto are feeling better soon...... her scar looks painful. x x


I am so glad to hear that JoJo is doing well and has recovered nicely! Thank you for telling me how he is doing, because it makes me feel better knowing someone else is going through this right now! Let us know how it goes getting JoJo's stitches out tomorrow. Thank you for sending love to Misto, she has been so, so brave! I can tell the incision is bothering her, she really wants to lick it. So she is in the onesie 24 hours per day at this point. While SM has helped us in so many ways, telling us about the onesie is worth everything to me! Since a cone just wouldn't have worked, the vet didn't even have one small enough for her. While she definitely hasn't recovered and become her normal self, I am just happy she is alive!!! :blink:



Madison's Mom said:


> How's the Marvelous Misto this morning?


Thank you for thinking of Misto!! You are so loving to her, thank you :wub:She isn't feeling marvelous, that is for sure. But I think her bravery is marvelous! I just hate that she is in pain, and still isn't really walking.



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Checking in "our' little girl to see how things are going today. Praying all is going well and she's showing signs of recouping.


Thank you for checking in on Misto! She really is all of yours, you ladies, her god-mommies have shown more love and support than so many people I know in 'real' life! I couldn't have done this alone :wub: She is definitely a bit improved. She is opening her eyes again, and is alive. So I suppose that is recouping?



edelweiss said:


> Stopping in to check on Ms. Misto---remember that dynamite is packed in small packages! She is a trooper! What kind of night did you have?
> Sending hugs to you & prayers up for her!


That is so sweet of you to say! I love imagining she has the will of dynamite, feisty and strong! She really is strong. The fact she survived this speaks volumes. We had an ok night... I gave a recap of it up above. I hope the improvement continues!! Thank you so much for the hugs and prayers :wub: We both can feel them!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jacquelyn -- this is exactly why I mentioned that all fluffs (just like humans) recover differently. For example, Lacie has a terrible time with anethesia and any procedure will result in a longer than normal recovery. She whimpers after procedures (which is totally abnormal the rest of the time). She had a dental a few weeks ago (and it was only a dental -- 1 tooth was pulled) and didn't recover from the anethestia for 5 days even though I knew this was how she would react, it is always hard on me. Every time I picked her up, she would whimper -- and this was only a dental -- not a surgery.

Tilly, on the other hand, is OK within 2-3 hours of coming out from under anethesia. 

This was very hard on Misto's little system. She just needs time to recover and feel better. Yes -- some fluffs seem to bounce back quickly, but many don't and both are normal. 

As far as the excessive pee pee and the mistake -- this is from the anethesia. She's just "out of it" and really doesn't have the same control of her bodily functions as she normally does. Don't be concerned. I'm sure that the mistake on the rug was simply because she couldn't make it to her regular place and just wasn't "thinking" due to the meds. I highly doubt that this is a potty training issue.

When I have surgery, I just need to take my pain meds and sleep for several days until it doesn't hurt as much. And thank goodness they have a catheter in me, so I don't have to get up to go to the bathroom. Otherwise, I'm not sure I would make it either. Heck, I think there are times I don't even realize that I am going.  Sounds like little Misto is very similar to her Awntie Lynn in that regard.

Please give her a special hug and kiss from me.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jacquelyn -- this is exactly why I mentioned that all fluffs (just like humans) recover differently. For example, Lacie has a terrible time with anethesia and any procedure will result in a longer than normal recovery. She whimpers after procedures (which is totally abnormal the rest of the time). She had a dental a few weeks ago (and it was only a dental -- 1 tooth was pulled) and didn't recover from the anethestia for 5 days even though I knew this was how she would react, it is always hard on me. Every time I picked her up, she would whimper -- and this was only a dental -- not a surgery.
> 
> Tilly, on the other hand, is OK within 2-3 hours of coming out from under anethesia.
> 
> ...


Lynn, thank you so much for the quick response to my concerns! I am giving her special kisses and hugs for you as we speak :smootch::hugging:I am glad to know the bladder changes are normal. You and Misto are sweet kindred spirits! I love it :wub: I guess I was just prepared for a quicker recovery time since that is what so many people had told me. That Misto would be back to her old self after a day or two. But it is reasuuring to hear that Misto is like Lacie, needing some extra time and TLC. If she is back to normal by Thanksgiving, I will consider this whole ordeal an absolute success :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I know one thing... if "I" had had the major surgery that little Misto had I'd be whimpering for awhile too...as I think most humans would! With her being so tiny and proned to sensitivity to the anesthesia.. I don't think it's unusual she continues to be a bit 'loopy'. 
I think we tend to foget that when anesthesia is administered... it slows all body organ functions down...way down. So to have a slow perking up seems would be normal... again with one so tiny such as Misto.
Also she had a BIG cut! it's bound to be very sore as well as the surrounding tissue being very sensitive. However, little dogs seem to be much more stoic than humans and seem to recoup so much quicker than most human would...at least "me" :blush:

I will continue to pray that each and every day you see her being closer to feeling better and more like herself.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jacquelyn - glad that Misto is coming around, even a little. :wub::wub: I remember when I first came on SM some people said they had girls and guys who after spay and neuter would move and suddenly freeze in place. I think it was from the discomfort of the stitches and did go away but I know they were kind of freaked from it. As Lynn said, they're all different. I'm hoping with each day she'll do better. Give her lots of kisses from Aunt Sue and Tyler. And try to get some rest. :hugging:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

More Kissies to wittle Misto from Mimi, Ray, Ru and auntie Slyie. Good night sweet tiny baby. Soon, you will be your feisty wittle self again. For now, we hold you tight and love you to pieces...kisses and wishes for sweet dreams little angel.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi! How is Misto today? Did you both manage to sleep a bit better? I'm sure in a few days things will start to heal and you will find she will start to feel better. 

Jo Jo had his stitches removed today I was at work so hubby took him, which was a good thing really, as I get all upset at thinking they are hurting him  which they aren't its just me being silly.........anyway he was wriggling at squealing as they took them out but I think it was because he was remembering what they done last time and was a bit frightened, rather than it hurting. 

He is fine, home and bathed and almost knot free still has some on his front legs but not many and they are loose but he gets a bit moody when we try to comb him now probs fed up of all the grooming . There is a light at the end of the tunnel is just a matter of waiting patiently and anxiously to see it. Take care x x


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Good afternoon ladies! I am happy to report Misto is doing a bit better today. She only had to pee twice last night, so she is getting back to normal. I also think her diarrhea is gone. She is still having some trouble keeping her food down after eating though. I am supplementing her with syringed water and tiny, cut-up treats. Plus her favorite of all.. Kong peanut butter! That stuff is a god-send. 

She wants to lick her wound more than anything. So she is still in the onesies. They are actually about 4 inches too big everywhere, so she can slip out of them kind of easily :blink: But I am watching her like a hawk. 

Her Liver biopsy came back. Her liver has mild vaculation. I don't really understand exactly what that means on a cellular level, but since her bile acid is normal, and her liver looks normal, and they didn't see evidence of shunts, they are going to check her enzymes again in 4 weeks to see if there is a change. So we are kind of in a holding-pattern, but nothing seems bad enough to start on medication at this point. So that is good news!!

Her eyes are staying more alert now and she isn't shaking after she eats. All improvements. But today is our last dose of pain meds-- I am afraid when I feed her tomorrow with no pain medicine she will start shaking again. Do you think I should ask for additional doses just in case?



Sylie said:


> More Kissies to wittle Misto from Mimi, Ray, Ru and auntie Slyie. Good night sweet tiny baby. Soon, you will be your feisty wittle self again. For now, we hold you tight and love you to pieces...kisses and wishes for sweet dreams little angel.


Thank you MiMi, Ray, Ru and Miss Sylie! Misto is doing a bit better today :chili:She definitely isn't feisty yet, but she is walking around a bit more.



BeautyBoy said:


> Hi! How is Misto today? Did you both manage to sleep a bit better? I'm sure in a few days things will start to heal and you will find she will start to feel better.
> 
> Jo Jo had his stitches removed today I was at work so hubby took him, which was a good thing really, as I get all upset at thinking they are hurting him  which they aren't its just me being silly.........anyway he was wriggling at squealing as they took them out but I think it was because he was remembering what they done last time and was a bit frightened, rather than it hurting.
> 
> He is fine, home and bathed and almost knot free still has some on his front legs but not many and they are loose but he gets a bit moody when we try to comb him now probs fed up of all the grooming . There is a light at the end of the tunnel is just a matter of waiting patiently and anxiously to see it. Take care x x


I am glad JoJo is home safe! I am sure it was scary for him to be back in the place of the neuter. Honestly, with Misto, I just cut off all her knots and matted hair this minute she got home. I didn't even want to deal with combing them out, since she hates it when her hair is pulled. So chop chop it went! :blink: Lol I have no idea how well Misto slept last night, as I was so tired from 2 days without sleep, that I slept the whole night :blush: 



Maidto2Maltese said:


> I know one thing... if "I" had had the major surgery that little Misto had I'd be whimpering for awhile too...as I think most humans would! With her being so tiny and proned to sensitivity to the anesthesia.. I don't think it's unusual she continues to be a bit 'loopy'.
> I think we tend to foget that when anesthesia is administered... it slows all body organ functions down...way down. So to have a slow perking up seems would be normal... again with one so tiny such as Misto.
> Also she had a BIG cut! it's bound to be very sore as well as the surrounding tissue being very sensitive. However, little dogs seem to be much more stoic than humans and seem to recoup so much quicker than most human would...at least "me" :blush:
> 
> I will continue to pray that each and every day you see her being closer to feeling better and more like herself.


I know! Sometimes I forget a comparable cut would be from my chest to my pelvis. And to have my uterus, ovaries and part of my liver taken out? I wouldn't be doing half as well as Misto is. So she is my hero :wub: I guess since I haven't had much surgery at all, nor experience with animal surgery, I just didn't know the effects anesthesia could have on Misto, for days after. Overall, I am very proud of her. 



Snowbody said:


> Jacquelyn - glad that Misto is coming around, even a little. :wub::wub: I remember when I first came on SM some people said they had girls and guys who after spay and neuter would move and suddenly freeze in place. I think it was from the discomfort of the stitches and did go away but I know they were kind of freaked from it. As Lynn said, they're all different. I'm hoping with each day she'll do better. Give her lots of kisses from Aunt Sue and Tyler. And try to get some rest. :hugging:


That must be it! She looks like a statue every so often. Like right now, just sitting in one place for 30 minutes. Typically, she would just lie down. But Misto just wants to sit! It must be more comfy. Thank you for the kisses! We appreciate all of the love. I am convinced Misto is a bit better today :wub:


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Ha Ha its good that you slept so well you most definitely needed to. 

He has an app with the groomer on the 6th Dec and will get him cut down slightly especially on his body, as I've got him some cute t-shirts to wear and he wont be able to wear them unless he is cut down as he will knot up again  big hugs (((()))) for Misto x x


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jacquelyn -- just getting around to checking on little Misto. Glad that she's doing better. This seems like a normal recovery for all that she had done. I'm sure that even the premie onesies are huge on her. LOL

Sounds like there's not a significant liver issues which is wonderful news. 

Everything seems to be going well. You've been such a good Mommy to your little girl. As I told you in my email -- she should be pretty much back to normal by Sunday or Monday, imho.

Misto -- you're a little trooper with a great Mommy. 

And yes -- I would go ahead and try to pick up another 2 days worth of pain meds. You may not need them -- and I wouldn't give them unless Misto seems to really need them, but it's better to have them on hand -- just in case.

When Lacie had her dental, my vet actually compounds some pain meds (besides the metcam) and told me to just keep them in the refrigerator because it's good to always have something on hand.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Aww I'm sorry she's still feeling a little yucky but heck I think I would be too! Especially if I was less than 2 pounds. What a brave little baby and I know she will be good as new before long.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in on little Misto. Poor little girl,it sucks having surgery...
Kisses little one:wub::smootch:


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

How is little Misto today???? Did you manage to get extra pain meds for her????

Hopefully she is settled now and getting better x x


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in on your little girl.... praying that there's continued step in the right direction... even baby steps are good!! They still get you to where yu want to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are here too---is all well?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

BeautyBoy said:


> Ha Ha its good that you slept so well you most definitely needed to.
> 
> He has an app with the groomer on the 6th Dec and will get him cut down slightly especially on his body, as I've got him some cute t-shirts to wear and he wont be able to wear them unless he is cut down as he will knot up again  big hugs (((()))) for Misto x x


I hope JoJo is recovering just fine!! :wub: Misto is doing a bit better today. You should post some photos of him in his t-shirts once he gets groomed!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Jacquelyn -- just getting around to checking on little Misto. Glad that she's doing better. This seems like a normal recovery for all that she had done. I'm sure that even the premie onesies are huge on her. LOL
> 
> Sounds like there's not a significant liver issues which is wonderful news.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! I did get some more pain meds for her, which she definitely needed. She is still having trouble getting into squatting position to pee when the medicine is wearing off.Hopefully in a day or two she will be off the meds. I am so relieved about the liver results, I will feel more comfortable bringing her down to Florida for Thanksgiving now. Thanks for checking in with us, Misto loves her god-mommie Lynn! 



*Missy* said:


> Aww I'm sorry she's still feeling a little yucky but heck I think I would be too! Especially if I was less than 2 pounds. What a brave little baby and I know she will be good as new before long.



Thank you so much *Missy*! Once she is all better and 100% keeping down her food, we will focus on boosting her weight back to 2 pounds :blush:



michellerobison said:


> Checking in on little Misto. Poor little girl,it sucks having surgery...
> Kisses little one:wub::smootch:


thank you for checking in with Misto, she is blissfully asleep from the happy drugs right now :wub: But I am transmitting all of your kisses right to her! Surgery is the worst, I know I never want her to have to go through this again. So I hope she never develops hydrocephalus, breast cancer, or any bad liver problems! Or anything else bad :blink:



BeautyBoy said:


> How is little Misto today???? Did you manage to get extra pain meds for her????
> 
> Hopefully she is settled now and getting better x x


Yes!! She is high as a kite on the meds right now :w00t: Her face actually looks more relaxed and happy, and it is so nice she walks around and sits normal. I can visibly see how it is taking away the pain :wub: Thank you for thinking of Misto, she is definitely more comfy back to home now. The peeing on the rug has stopped, so she is aware of her surroundings more, I think.



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Checking in on your little girl.... praying that there's continued step in the right direction... even baby steps are good!! They still get you to where yu want to go! :thumbsup:



Yes! This doesn't seem to be a rapid recovery, but she definitely hasn't gotten worse, so that is more than a blessing to me! I wish she would leave her incision alone, I have to watch her like a hawk. And she takes the onesie off at night!! :blink:I guess she slides her whole body through the neck hole, but only when I am asleep LOL. 



edelweiss said:


> We are here too---is all well?


Good evening! Yes, sorry I haven't checked in earlier. Thank you for thinking about Misto! I have been out of the apartment all day, Misto and I went to visit my parents (only a 15 minute drive). They have been so worried about her too, and wanted to see her. For now Misto seems fine, definitely not herself completely since normally she gets excited to see them and runs around, which she definitely wasn't doing. She has more mobility, so I think the incision is hurting her less and less. I am so thankful we haven't had recovery complications :wub:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

progress was made today!! misto and i have always had this little ritual, where whenever i take out my trash into the hallway and walk down to the trash chute, she gets to run down with me and she does a couple laps up and down the hallway for exercise. (since when we go on walks, she gets tired and lies down after only a couple blocks LOL, this is all the exercise she really needs) And during the past days recovering, she hasn't even tried to leave the apartment, she has just stayed in her bed and watched me leave and come back. (normally she is pawing at the door to run out with me) But today, she ran out into the hallway!! She didn't do laps, but she did run down to the trash chute with me. I have never been so happy for her to come to the trash chute LOL! This marks real progress. She was excited and was moving faster too.

I know it is silly and something small, but I was so excited to tell all of Misto's god-mommies about her progress :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> progress was made today!! misto and i have always had this little ritual, where whenever i take out my trash into the hallway and walk down to the trash chute, she gets to run down with me and she does a couple laps up and down the hallway for exercise. (since when we go on walks, she gets tired and lies down after only a couple blocks LOL, this is all the exercise she really needs) And during the past days recovering, she hasn't even tried to leave the apartment, she has just stayed in her bed and watched me leave and come back. (normally she is pawing at the door to run out with me) But today, she ran out into the hallway!! She didn't do laps, but she did run down to the trash chute with me. I have never been so happy for her to come to the trash chute LOL! This marks real progress. She was excited and was moving faster too.
> 
> I know it is silly and something small, but I was so excited to tell all of Misto's god-mommies about her progress :wub:


I don't think she's doing 'baby-steps' anymore.... I think that's a GIANT LEAP!:chili: Way to go little girl!! :aktion033:
I truly was thrilled to see this!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Misto -- Awntie Lynn is soooooooooooooooooo proud of you. Yep, you're on the mend. 

Remember, Jacquelyn -- I told you to give it to Sunday or Monday and Misto would be almost back to normal. Well -- I think she's well on her. way. :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> progress was made today!! misto and i have always had this little ritual, where whenever i take out my trash into the hallway and walk down to the trash chute, she gets to run down with me and she does a couple laps up and down the hallway for exercise. (since when we go on walks, she gets tired and lies down after only a couple blocks LOL, this is all the exercise she really needs) And during the past days recovering, she hasn't even tried to leave the apartment, she has just stayed in her bed and watched me leave and come back. (normally she is pawing at the door to run out with me) But today, she ran out into the hallway!! She didn't do laps, but she did run down to the trash chute with me. I have never been so happy for her to come to the trash chute LOL! This marks real progress. She was excited and was moving faster too.
> 
> I know it is silly and something small, but I was so excited to tell all of Misto's god-mommies about her progress :wub:


Oh, Jacquelyn ... this is such wonderful news!! I am so, so happy for you and Misto!

I meant to share earlier ... that I hadn't realized, at first, that Mitso weighs less than two pounds. I always thought Snowball was small at six pounds ... but, precious Mitso is a third of his weight. So, of course, it would take Mitso a little big longer to recover than I had been thinking earlier on. 

Please give Mitso kisses and hugs from her Auntie Marie.:wub::wub: 
And, hugs for you, Jacqueline. You are a wonderful Mommy to Mitso. I hope you both sleep peacefully tonight.:tender:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Glad to hear your little doll is feeling well enough to run down your hall. Yeah baby!!!
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:flowers:Hi wittle Misto. Gwad you be feel better. Pwetty soon you be all goot.
Wub,
BFF MiMi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Misto still improving I hope!!??


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK -- it's Monday afternoon. Need a Misto update. Hopefully, she's back to being her normal self.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

*thank you ladies for checking in with us! *

misto is improving for sure!!! all of the shaking has stopped, and her digestion seems normal again. i am so proud she is keeping down all of her food and has normal stools, that means i can start trying to, slowly, increase her weight back to what it was pre-surgery. so we've got about 6 ounces to gain! if only it was this hard for me to gain 6 ounces.. i wish! :HistericalSmiley:misto is still sleeping much more than usual. pretty much all day, and today was the first day without pain meds! so that is improvement as well, she seems to be peacefully sleeping without the aid of medication.

about the incision-- how long should it take for the whole thing to be healed, where it doesn't look open anymore? misto is still frequently trying to itch at her wound, and she is a legitimate escape artist from these onesies. so i don't feel comfortable leaving her alone without the onesie on. I just want to know how long this will continue. and how long until i can bathe her, where soap, water and some light scrubbing can be done around her tummy?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jacquelyn -- so glad to hear that Misto is almost back to normal. 

Are the stitches that your Vet used self-dissolving or are you supposed to go back to have them removed? I would guess the later because of the size of the incision. They normally remove stitches at about 10 days post-surgery and that's when Misto can be bathed. Is her wound still extremely open or does it look like it's healing? It probably is beginning to itch and that is one of the reasons that Misto is still bothering it. Also, because her incision is so large (due to the liver biopsy) it may take longer to heal and the vet may want to wait a little longer to remove stitches.

I know that 6 oz. seems like such a little amount -- but on a 2 lb fluff it's about 1/4 of her weight. You can really tell a difference I'm sure, so I'm glad that she's no longer having tummy problems and will able to eat and gain back the oz. to her normal weight.

Thanks for checking in and letting us all know how she's doing. She's a very special little girl -- heck -- she's an "honorary" Maltese. LOL


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Jacquelyn So glad to hear Misto is feeling better and everything is on the mend. What a worry x x


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jacquelyn -- so glad to hear that Misto is almost back to normal.
> 
> Are the stitches that your Vet used self-dissolving or are you supposed to go back to have them removed? I would guess the later because of the size of the incision. They normally remove stitches at about 10 days post-surgery and that's when Misto can be bathed. Is her wound still extremely open or does it look like it's healing? It probably is beginning to itch and that is one of the reasons that Misto is still bothering it. Also, because her incision is so large (due to the liver biopsy) it may take longer to heal and the vet may want to wait a little longer to remove stitches.
> 
> ...


They are actually the self dissolving ones-- apparently the actual dissolving sutures are several skin levels below the surface? She is 9 days post surgery right now. I just really want her to be 100% healed on the surface for Thanksgiving, as she will be around family members and I am sure everyone will want to hold her. The incision is the entire length of her underside though. It is so funny-- our morning ritual used to be that when I woke up, she would get 10 minutes on the bed with me (she sleeps in her own bed on the floor during the night) where I would scratch her belly. And it is so funny! I bring her on the bed now and she stretches out in a big 'X' with her belly exposed, expecting some love, but I can't rub her at all! I think it is frustrating her :HistericalSmiley:

I am so thankful for all of the love Lynn! Misto feels super loved and cared for :wub:



BeautyBoy said:


> Hi Jacquelyn So glad to hear Misto is feeling better and everything is on the mend. What a worry x x


Thank you! I am so relieved for the improvements :chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> They are actually the self dissolving ones-- apparently the actual dissolving sutures are several skin levels below the surface? She is 9 days post surgery right now. I just really want her to be 100% healed on the surface for Thanksgiving, as she will be around family members and I am sure everyone will want to hold her. The incision is the entire length of her underside though. It is so funny-- our morning ritual used to be that when I woke up, she would get 10 minutes on the bed with me (she sleeps in her own bed on the floor during the night) where I would scratch her belly. And it is so funny! I bring her on the bed now and she stretches out in a big 'X' with her belly exposed, expecting some love, but I can't rub her at all! I think it is frustrating her :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I am so thankful for all of the love Lynn! Misto feels super loved and cared for :wub:
> 
> ...


Jacquelin, suppose you use something like a soft cosmetic brush to tickle her wittle bewie? 

:wub::wub::wub: Wub to Misto...keep getting better, Sweetheart.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like Misto is well over the worst! Jacquelyn, I've thought of you and that sweet, tiny baby every day since her surgery and I know you must be relieved that she's doing so much better! Please give her a gentle hug and kiss from me and Phoebe!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jacquelyn -- I would probably wait until Saturday or Sunday to give her a bath. I know she's probably smelly, but with self-dissolving stitches at the skin level, it's better to be certain that the incission is completely healed.

No belly rubs -- how disappointing.  Tell her it won't be much longer until she's back to her name morning routine.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

hi SM friends!

misto is doing much better. she has made quite a nice recovery-- her energy level is back to normal and her vomiting and diarrhea are completely gone. she has regained full mobility (stretching out, sitting down, jumping) too! and she isn't trying to scratch her would much anymore  arty:

so here is a photo of her incision-- do you think i can bathe her before wednesday? so tomorrow or tuesday?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad to come back on here and see that Misto is improving. :chili::chili: Phew, a relief to get that all over. I'm not sure about the bathing from the picture. Someone else should be a better guide. Be careful about people wanting to hold her during the holidays - I'm sure she'll still be rather sensitive in that whole region - I have been after surgeries - so I would tell guests to restrain from picking her up unless you do and put her gently in their laps at most. Better yet, have her on a couch and let them sit next to her if they want to be with her. She comes first. :wub::wub: When do you get biopsy results?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> So glad to come back on here and see that Misto is improving. :chili::chili: Phew, a relief to get that all over. I'm not sure about the bathing from the picture. Someone else should be a better guide. Be careful about people wanting to hold her during the holidays - I'm sure she'll still be rather sensitive in that whole region - I have been after surgeries - so I would tell guests to restrain from picking her up unless you do and put her gently in their laps at most. Better yet, have her on a couch and let them sit next to her if they want to be with her. She comes first. :wub::wub: When do you get biopsy results?


Thanks!! I am already so protective of her normally, I will be even more so on Thanksgiving. 

I am also debating leaving her in the hotel suite bathroom instead... my aunt decided Misto is disgusting-- a little rat, that probably pees and poops everywhere, and barks and yelps. Misto is none of the above, she never makes pee mistakes-- she will hold her bladder and poops for 10 hours if she doesn't see a pee pad. And she is silent! She never barks or yelps. So I am kind of offended, not sure if I want to subject her to scrutiny :angry:

The biopsy came back-- she has liver cell vaculation. I need to go back in a couple weeks for another blood test, and then they will determine if we should do a medicine or a food adjustment. I hope we don't have to adjust the food, it took me so long to find a food that doesn't upset her tummy.

*Can anyone look at that updated incision photo and weigh in on if I can bathe her today or tomorrow, before we leave for Florida on Wednesday?*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jacquelyn -- I would wait until Wednesday for the bath -- but think you should be fine to bath her then.

How horrible of your Aunt. I don't know if I would take Misto either -- but -- maybe if they meet her and see how wonderful she is, they will fall in love with her.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I live in Florida. Leave Misto with me! It's too bad your Aunt feels that way. I'd have a very hard time enjoying my Thanksgiving with her.  Does she live far from the hotel? Can you sneak out and check on Misto? 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks!! I am already so protective of her normally, I will be even more so on Thanksgiving.
> 
> I am also debating leaving her in the hotel suite bathroom instead... my aunt decided Misto is disgusting-- a little rat, that probably pees and poops everywhere, and barks and yelps. Misto is none of the above, she never makes pee mistakes-- she will hold her bladder and poops for 10 hours if she doesn't see a pee pad. And she is silent! She never barks or yelps. So I am kind of offended, not sure if I want to subject her to scrutiny :angry:
> 
> ...


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jacquelyn -- I would wait until Wednesday for the bath -- but think you should be fine to bath her then.
> 
> How horrible of your Aunt. I don't know if I would take Misto either -- but -- maybe if they meet her and see how wonderful she is, they will fall in love with her.


I don't plan on rubbing at all at the incision while she is in the bath, I just really want to give her private areas and feet a serious deep clean... after all the accidents in her onesies (lol she would sneak over to the pee pad and go in her onesie on the pad) and how gross she looked after coming home from surgery, I just really want her to smell like perfume again!! Does it look to you like the incision is still open? I can't tell and I don't want to touch it.



MoonDog said:


> I live in Florida. Leave Misto with me! It's too bad your Aunt feels that way. I'd have a very hard time enjoying my Thanksgiving with her.  Does she live far from the hotel? Can you sneak out and check on Misto?


Haha!! They don't live far from the hotel, but Misto is perfectly fine staying by herself, she would be in a big bathroom with her pad, a bed, food and water. 

The only way I would want her to come to Thanksgiving dinner is if she could sit on my lap and meet everyone. But my Aunt said she has to stay in some other room with the door closed with music loud so no one will hear her cry... :angry:

And the thing is, if Misto is left alone and it is quiet, she doesn't cry, she just goes to sleep (like if I leave her at the hotel). But if she can hear tons of people in the other room having fun, she will be miserable!!

The issue of my Aunt is a whole other story in itself. :blink:

I am going to feel it out the night before (Wednesday night) when she meets Misto at the hotel. We'll see... Regardless, I am so excited to go down to Florida because my favorite pet boutique is down there! They carry tons of stuff that fits Misto, which is so nice, since I rarely get to dress her in things she can try on first. :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jacquelyn -- the inscission looks cloed but it still has a little scabbing. I think a bath would be fine and I completely understandy why you want to get her bath done. I think all of us felt that way after the spay or neuter. 

I'm so glad that she's doing better.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jacquelyn -- the inscission looks cloed but it still has a little scabbing. I think a bath would be fine and I completely understandy why you want to get her bath done. I think all of us felt that way after the spay or neuter.
> 
> I'm so glad that she's doing better.


Thanks! She has made a miraculous recovery. How long does it take for the scar to be fully healed? The vet tech, when I picked her up to take her home, said 7-10 days, which was clearly inaccurate.

So I bathed Misto this morning! I did not go anywhere near her incision with the soap or normal rubbing I use to get the soap deep through all her fur. And I didn't fill the water up as high, so her incision wasn't soaking or anything. And she just closed her eyes like normal, and stood still! And blow-drying went well too. I just didn't put any heat on her tummy, since it is shaved anyway.

And this is the final product! A squeaky clean Misto, who smells wonderful again :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh -- sweet little Misto -- you look sooooooooooooo much better than you did a few days ago -- and I can even smell how clean you are right through the computer. 

Jacquelyn -- I'm thinking abou 6 weeks total before you don't see the scar.

Misto -- you're just sooooooooo precious.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

[QUOTE=LamborghiniGirl;
I am also debating leaving her in the hotel suite bathroom instead... my aunt decided Misto is disgusting-- a little rat, that probably pees and poops everywhere, and barks and yelps. Misto is none of the above, she never makes pee mistakes-- she will hold her bladder and poops for 10 hours if she doesn't see a pee pad. And she is silent! She never barks or yelps. So I am kind of offended, not sure if I want to subject her to scrutiny :angry:

Just a thought, maybe you aunt would want to stay in the hotel bathroom instead? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww Misto sure looks good,she's healed up really well from the way the incision looks. She's such a doll,can't imagine anyone thinking she's disgusting. But my dad hates my little fluffers enough he will actually try to hit or kick them,so needless to say he doesn't come over...
I'm so glad she's all healed up now..and enjoying the holidays..


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Misto looks amazing ! I am totally in love with her :wub:

About your aunt: I cannot stand when others do not treat our dogs like family members ! We have a friend who finds Mika "disgusting" and I have stopped considering him a friend, lol.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Sandi. My sentiments exactly. Put the aunt in the bathroom and lock the door. :w00t: What is with people? And they call animals, animals!! What a gracious hostess...NOT! I think you probably should leave Misto at the hotel to just not have an issue for anyone.
What cute pictures. Misto, you look mahvelous. :wub::wub: I'm sure you're just as happy as your mom to be nice and clean Have a Happy Thanksgiving. :thumbsup:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi everyone!! Happy belated Thanksgiving. I wish I could have spent it with you ladies and all the Maltese fluffs. Misto is doing great, super perky and happy. Her incision continues to heal, only a few scabs left. She did amazing on the plane as usual, and overall loved prancing around Florida!! I went to this super cute pet boutique in Mizner Park in Boca Raton and got her a precious new dress. Everyone she met loved her! Floridians love small dogs lol.

But ladies... Thanksgiving was more drama-filled than normal! I am so used to spending Thanksgiving up North here in Boston, with one side of my family. This was the first year with the other side.  

It was awful, I was so close to not going to the thanksgiving meal. I told you all how my aunt was going to allow Misto to come to her home. So we flew all the way down the Florida, picked a special hotel to accommodate Misto, and then guess what happens?? 

2 hours before the dinner, my aunt texts my mom and says she is not going to let Misto in her house, and if I wasn't ok with that, she was completely happy if I stayed by myself at the hotel. Can you believe that? Who does that right before the dinner? When we jumped through hoops to be there. And, this was an event that went from 2pm-10pm. I wasn't ok with leaving Misto in an unkown hotel alone for 8 hours, it didn't sit well with me. I brought Misto down with the assumption she could celebrate Thanksgiving with me. I was so angry. And I still am. :angry::angry::angry:

So you know what I did? I brought Misto anyway, but kept her in the car with it running, locked in and the car blocked in so no one could steal her. I went out to check on her and give her some peanut butter and water every 15 minutes. And who ended up looking like the villain? My aunt, the woman who wouldn't let my hypoglycemic dog come inside. And literally every guest came outside because EVERYONE wanted to meet her! Except for my aunt and uncle who hate Misto and me. The reasons are extensive and all are petty/immature. 

But I never showed them I was upset; I was gracious and smiled the whole time. And I respected her wishes-- Misto never came inside-- even when other guests demanded my aunt change her mind. So in the end... I took the high road and she didn't.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Jacquelyn! I am so sorry. That is no way to spend the holiday  Sounds like such an unfortunate situation all around. She truly gave you no options did she! I'm glad you and Misto are so tough. I'm sorry you spent Thanksgiving that way, but it sure does just highlight how thankful we are for our pups. They love without asking for much in return. They forgive us humans for our mistakes. They don't judge. I'm sure if your Aunt saw that precious face it would be impossible to feel any hate.  

I'm glad you're back safe and sound, and THRILLED that Misto is doing so well!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't know how I missed the updated posts from 11/20 on! Just read thru and gotta give you a pat on the back! You handled the drama situation with maturity and 'class"!:aktion033: good for you!! :aktion033:

As to 'our' darlin little Misto... :wub: she looks wonderful and I'm thrilled to see how well she has recouped!!
...and you mean you ONLY bought ONE dress???


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

So I need some advice. As you know, Misto had the liver biopsy at the same time she was spayed. At the time it was tested for all major liver problems, and she came back negative on all of them. Her liver also looked well-sized and healthy, the surgeon said.

They did the biopsy because her liver enzymes were elevated, when they did the blood test pre-spay.

Fast forward to yesterday-- Misto just had a follow-up blood test to check her liver enzymes again-- to compare them to back in november. Turns out, they are even more elevated now!

They want to put her on a medicine that is an antioxidant for the liver and see if that helps lower the enzyme level. But what do you think caused the enzyme level to go higher? If it isn't a major liver problem they would have found in a biopsy, what could be the cause? I'd rather fix the problem than fix the symptoms, if that makes sense.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't have any advice about the liver enzymes.
I don't know how I missed so much. It is belated, but I have to say you were amazing on Thanksgiving. I would have invited my mother for room service at the hotel and sent the awful aunt a used pee pad by special courier to show just how much you appreciate her hateful attitude. :exploding: I hope you won't be accepting any more invitations from that person who doesn't deserve to be called a female canine.

You can bring Misto to my house any day. I love her to pieces.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jacquelyn -- I don't really have an answer to your question, but I would suggest that you start a new thread about this because this thread is old and many may not check it. I would really like to hear from MaryH and JMM about their answers as I know that both have excellent knowledge about the liver problems.

Hugs to you and Misto.

And here are a couple of articles that may give you some additional info about this:

http://www.nativeremedies.com/petalive/articles/high-liver-enzymes-dogs.html
http://www.dog-obedience-training-online.com/elevated-liver-enzymes-in-dogs.html


----------

